# Tuna?



## lilxkrystal (Feb 26, 2012)

So my partner has been feeding bandit tuna all week. He has become a bit sick dry retching and 1 orange vile vomit.

Do you tuna has anything to do with it?


----------



## Erinpuppy (Apr 29, 2012)

eek O_O tuna all week? I'm not a vet so I can't say what's really making him sick, but I've always been afraid to feed too much tuna cause of the mercury levels. Cookie gets some tuna or the drained water from the can rarely.

Has he just had tuna, or has he gotten his regular food as well? Tuna is not nutritionally complete. But chances still are that the tuna may have nothing to do with it. He may have a hair stuck in his throat or he may have the hunger pukes (if it was just vile).
Hope more people can help you!


----------



## Wodjeka (Mar 29, 2012)

Just tuna is no diet for a chi, and it could be the problem.
Give her more different food items, and less fish. Just once a week is enough.


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

Tuna has high levels of mercury, it should NOT be fed very often at all. It would be okay as a treat occasionally but not every day. It also has a lot of sodium which can cause itching and upset stomach.


----------



## Chi Nation (Mar 7, 2012)

missy_r said:


> Tuna has high levels of mercury, it should NOT be fed very often at all. It would be okay as a treat occasionally but not every day. It also has a lot of sodium which can cause itching and upset stomach.


Very true! 
Every once in a while is ok, but all week? May end up causing some problems. Throwing up stomache acid is the bodies way of ridding itself of bad things. I would stop feeding him the tuna like asap.


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

Hi there. Tuna can be pretty bad for dogs, especially if your pup has been eating it all week. I would switch to a better food right away.


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

:O im sure i red it was very dangerous to dogs! if i was you (just to be on the safe side) take him to the vets as soon as possible! x


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

I personally do not eat tuna because of the mercury levels, so I wouldn't dare feed it to my dog! Also, all the salt in canned tuna is not good for dogs at all. You should definitely switch him to a quality food immediately.


----------



## lilxkrystal (Feb 26, 2012)

My boyfriend was feeding him little pinches of it when ever he was eating! Just so happens he was eating lots to try and be healthy! We stopped the tuna and he gradually got better but still don't know if the tuna was to blame.


----------

